# Roku Channel Support



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

TiVo should work with Roku to create a channel on the Roku that will let you watch your TiVo.

I wonder how hard that would be to get done.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've looked at this. The biggest problem is that the Roku lacks support for MPEG-2 playback.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

What does Roku support? Is it MPEG-4?



wmcbrine said:


> I've looked at this. The biggest problem is that the Roku lacks support for MPEG-2 playback.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, h.264, IIRC. Maybe some others, too. But it doesn't really matter, for our purposes, what it _does_ support, only what it _doesn't_. Outside of New Zealand, almost everything on a TiVo (and everything MRVable -- although the Premiere-only streaming reportedly changes this) is MPEG-2. You have to transcode it to get it onto the Roku, and neither the TiVo nor the Roku is up to that, so you'd have to use a third box (PC). Even then, it's challenging to do that in real time.

Supposedly the Roku hardware would support MPEG-2, but the software does not.


----------

